# Incidental catches of non-target species



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

The trapping section of the hunting and trapping guide says this about incidental catches on pg 19 - 

_If the animal is dead or dies in the attempt to release it, attach
a Michigan incidental seal to the animal before removing it
from the trap. Then transport the carcass in an open manner
to the nearest DNRE office. The carcass must be surrendered.
Michigan incidental seals are available from DNRE offices._

Then on pg 23 under Furbearer Registration it says - 

_A person taking a bobcat, fisher, marten, otter, or incidental
catches must present the animal at a DNRE office for registration._

Then there's a table for registration of incidental catches that seems to be saying that wolves, lynx, and over-harvest of badger, bobcat, fisher, marten and otter are what they're interested in. It doesn't say any other species are excluded, but skunks, opossums and ***** wouldn't be high on my list of things to have in my office.

I can't find anything about incidental seals or delivering incidental catches to the DNR in the MCLs or WCOs and I would like to know if incidental catches of opossum and raccoon will need to delivered to the DNR.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

There is no reason to provide an incidental catch of a oppossum because there is no closed season on oppossum. Not sure that the wwildlife division would be interested in incidental raccoon catches while you're trying to trap oppossum in the sumemr or not. Probably not.


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

dead short said:


> There is no reason to provide an incidental catch of a oppossum because there is no closed season on oppossum. Not sure that the wwildlife division would be interested in incidental raccoon catches while you're trying to trap oppossum in the sumemr or not. Probably not.


But according to the guide, you don't need a license or permit to trap ***** under the doing or about to do damage exception, so you might catch a possum as an incidental when targeting ***** and have no license to cover it.

But this is about whether there is anything other than the guide to use as the basis for the decision and whether it would be a violation of the law to assume the DNR didn't want them based on the guide. They just don't seem to be worth it to the state.


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

[SIZE=-1]In reviewing the Hunting and Trapping Digest, I've come to the conclusion that I do not need to turn dead ***** or possums over to the DNR when they are incidental catches. All I have to do to remain legal is to not possess them when I remove them from the trap. I can find nothing in the statutes or the WCOs requiring me to do anything with them [SIZE=-1]and here's the actual wording of the digest with respect to incidental catches.[/SIZE]


[SIZE=+1]*Incidental Catches*[/SIZE]


Trappers occasionally trap nontargeted species. *Because it is unlawful to possess animals out of season or those which are protected species, the following procedure allows* trappers to help the DNRE collect and utilize the biological data available through carcass examination and ensure that pelts are put to good use. Trappers must: 


Immediately release live protected animals from the trap. Help may be available to advise on the release of endangered species.

If the animal is dead or dies in the attempt to release it, attach a Michigan incidental seal to the animal before removing it from the trap. Then transport the carcass in an open manner to the nearest DNRE office. See Furbearer Registration. The carcass must be surrendered.
Even though this says "trappers must" seals are only mentioned in the WCOs for certain species, not including ***** or possums. I'm concluding that this digest does not have the force of law behind it on this matter.

[/SIZE]


----------

